# Ombudsman's decisions on amounts of compensation where tracker was restored



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2020)

Decision 2020 - 0102  - increased the compensation from €10,200 to €22,000


----------



## Banquo (8 Aug 2020)

This case is very interesting. To me anyway. A lot of moving parts but a good example of how the failure of the bank in this case impacts everyday decisions. Perhaps not the 100% driver but it could have been the tipping point between selling that inv. property or not. Saving for kids education or not etc etc. Especially over 10 years.

However I was surprised at the size of the award. An extra 10k (20k in total). Hardly covers the *real* TVM in the case.

I'd love to hear people's thoughts on this?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Aug 2020)

I have not studied the extra compensation cases in detail.

But I was surprised that this one was the flagship for extra compensation. 

It did not seem a lot for what he went through. 

Brendan


----------



## Banquo (8 Aug 2020)

Agreed.

Especially bearing in mind the time and work that goes into preparing for these things... It almost makes the High Court option attractive


----------

